# 4 Polk Subs, PSW505's vs 1 High End Sub - Advice please.



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

I have 2 Polk PSW505's. I am considering buying 2 more. But I am wondering if I should sell the two that I have, and put the money toward a single, better sub. Can you help me decide what to do?

I want to hear real Cannon Shots. But I don't need for the house to fall down from the bass. I think I prefer "tight" sound, over rumble sound.

I also want to hear real Orchestral music.

I think I can sell my subs for $100 bucks a piece. And, I was going to spend an extra $350 for two more. So my budget is around $600.

Room, 20 x 20, divided in half by heavy curtains, so 10 wide by 20 long.

If I have to, I am not adverse to the idea of spending more. So, let's say...$800? Tops.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I can speak to this. I have a single psw505, in the same room with 2 SVS pc plus's (one is a diy). It's a good little subs for the money, with decent output, but little extension(rolls off around 25 iirc) I do enjoy the Polk in the mix for music, since that workload isn't too high. However, when watching movies with lots of output, or extension, it can become annoying as you can hear it's higher tuning and bloated sound, compared to the other 2. 
My recommendation is absolutely get rid of the polks. If you want a real subwoofer experience, they need to make way for one. What you'll get in return is output, extension, and linearity. 
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/L22.html
http://www.svsound.com/collections/cylinder-subwoofers/products/pc-2000
http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers
This where I'd start looking if you really can go up to 800.(IMO it'll be worth it) Your listening space is only 1600cuft, but the overall is 3200. The curtains will do nothing to stop the bass so I'd recommend going as big as you can. May even a second one in the future. Two subs CAN offer smoother response, but they have to be set up properly. I normally say go for the single best sub you can afford, while planning for another one when budget/WAF permit. 
So much for the short version...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You could buy a third, more capable sub, then use the existing Polk subs for room fill. The Polks may not be able to keep up with the new sub, placing them near the listening position would help lighten their load.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tesseract said:


> You could buy a third, more capable sub, then use the existing Polk subs for room fill. The Polks may not be able to keep up with the new sub, placing them near the listening position would help lighten their load.



Mine is a long story, but this is exactly what I did, except I supplemented with one Polk. They measure good together and the Polk hasn't hurt extension since the others carry it, but it does run out of gas, and does sound different. Ironically, it has added headroom. For some reason I can't bring myself to remove it, since I don't want to kill the other 2. I'm saving to upgrade them, but not sure how soon. I would agree, it would be worth trying as an experiment, but since the sale of them would finance the new one, I still think they(polks) should just go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

If the new sub will give me what I want, the sound of real cannon shots, then should I forgo building this thing? Is it just too much for my needs? Or will this add to the experience?

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1329971-lilmike-s-cinema-f-20-a.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jmtenthusiast said:


> If the new sub will give me what I want, the sound of real cannon shots, then should I forgo building this thing? Is it just too much for my needs? Or will this add to the experience?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1329971-lilmike-s-cinema-f-20-a.html


You're comparing the 505's to a horn? :yikes: That's like comparing a 1 ton pickup truck to a Prius! Those subs are aimed at 2 totally different owners. If you want to hear and feel the canons that F-20 will do better than 4 of the Polks will.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

theJman said:


> You're comparing the 505's to a horn? :yikes: That's like comparing a 1 ton pickup truck to a Prius! Those subs are aimed at 2 totally different owners. If you want to hear and feel the canons that F-20 will do better than 4 of the Polks will.


OK, thanks. The Polk's are going on Craigslist.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That's the right move (listen to Jim... He knows what he speaks!


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, would it be wrong to keep my 2 Polks and go ahead and build the F20? Is the F20 beneficial to Orchestra music or do I only turn it on for movies?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jmtenthusiast said:


> Well, would it be wrong to keep my 2 Polks and go ahead and build the F20? Is the F20 beneficial to Orchestra music or do I only turn it on for movies?


I don't imagine the Polks would be all that good for orchestral music. They're designed as an entry level product, which means something has to give. The 505 is a pretty good value for the money but you won't find it to be very detailed or articulate, traits that lend themselves nicely to orchestral pieces. A horn may not be ideal either though...

Horns are primarily designed with two purposes in mind; achieve the most efficient use of a driver and be able to play very loud. The latter allows them to (potentially) have wide dynamics, which is definitely a good quality. Done correctly they can be precise as well, but never having heard the F20 myself means I can't say for certain if it will have that trait.

A subwoofer with a properly done (key words) horn is definitely something to behold in real life, so it might be worth the research. If you have the space they can deliver the goods.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

For what you can buy a 505 for, it's a good value, for sure. However, where you're trying to go is the next level, and if you can easily sell them, you should. Everything Jim said about the horns is true. People have copied mikes f20, to good effect, but I seem to recall it was based around movie watching. If you're serious about building a horn, I would put in some more research. I don't know your skill set so I'm not sure about recommending a build like that. Rhythmik supports diy. Maybe a call to Brian Ding would be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Woodworking is easy for me, as well as soldering, I have both patience and aptitude. I would not feel comfortable building an amplifier from scratch. But I can certainly buy one and install it. I'm not sure how much more is required. Space is not an issue, I could build a huge horn, or two. haha But, I do love it when the bow is drawn across the strings of a Cello, and I want to hear the Bass string when it's struck. I was disappointed recently watching Jurrasic Park, when the T-Rex started walking, my room did not shake or quiver. If the "rear view mirror" and the "glass of water" start to shake, I kind of expect the room to feel a bit like that too.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like you've the skills! It might be worth looking into some horn designs. A quick search on Google will bring plenty of options. I can't say for sure you'll end up ahead of a well designed ID manufacturers sub. Especially if you're after articulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> Sounds like you've the skills! It might be worth looking into some horn designs. A quick search on Google will bring plenty of options. I can't say for sure you'll end up ahead of a well designed ID manufacturers sub. Especially if you're after articulation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgive me, what does ID mean?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry. Internet Direct. SVS, Rythmik, PSA etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> Sorry. Internet Direct. SVS, Rythmik, PSA etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, thanks. Then I'll go ID. Sounds like a sure thing, easier.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You will get more articulation out of a good ID sub than you will a horn aimed largely at the home theater crowd.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

*Trouble reading subwoofer graphs*

I am having trouble reading the graphs. From the graphs, it looks like this sub will recreate detailed music from 20hz and then stay strong and flat.
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html 


This sub seems to be only marginally better, maybe a flatter response? It looks to me like the same SPL as the vtf-2?, looking at the graph. 
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls-15mk2.html

I do not understand the following graph, I can't see like the previous graphs, where and how quickly the sub creates sound at 20hz, or how flat the response is?
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/LV12R_specs.html


Because my theater is in my garage, and my neighbors are very close, I do not want to bother my neighbors with throbbing bass. I want to enjoy music and movies, with the occasional wall rattling of an earthquake. In order to achieve this, I am putting lots of light weight tools and things on the walls and shelves. They vibrate and crash around quite easily. And I am going to keep the 2 Polk 505's and place them right behind the couch. I am inclined to go with the Rythmik up front, because of the servo technology. I think it will be more articulate. But, I am unable to compare apples to apples because of the differing graphs. My space is about 3200 sf.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

